# Cancel lease or continue?



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi there, Im sort of in a tough situation. Im considering cancelling my lease, with a 3 month concellation clause but Im afraid that my trainer will be mad at me every single time Im at the barn after we decide to do the 3 month concellation clause. Everyone at the barn is afraid of her, she yells and screams at the horses and some of the girls, I try to avoid her everytime Im there. She stresses me out so much, and Im afriad of her. She changes rules whenever she pleases, she wont tell me the rules until after I break them and then get mad at me for it. So Im not sure what to do, Do I continue the lease for another 8 months or do I deal with the 3 months of probably hate from her everytime she see’s me?


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

Cancel the lease and find a new trainer. Or keep the lease and find a new trainer.


----------



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

Kriva said:


> Cancel the lease and find a new trainer. Or keep the lease and find a new trainer.


Shes the barn owner, the trainer and the owner of the horse. So its cancel the lease, deal with her hate for 3 months and then move to a new barn, or deal with her for the next 8 months.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Cancel.

She seems to already be ruining your barn time and making you uncomfortable as it is. So why wait 8 months instead of 3. I'm sure there's more to the story, but if she makes you nervous or you feel you need to avoid her, I would cut ties and find someone who makes you enjoy riding.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

would it be any worse than it is now?


you should probably have a talk with your parent, if you are a minor.


----------



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> would it be any worse than it is now?
> 
> 
> you should probably have a talk with your parent, if you are a minor.


Im pretty sure that it’ll get worse if we tell her that we need to cancel it.

I’ve talked to my mother, she said that we should cancel it but Im not sure


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cancel and move.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

To put it bluntly, you're paying for a service. I would say go somewhere you feel more comfortable and can enjoy your experience. Those 3 months will be worth it, a good barn REALLY does make a difference. If I may ask, other than the trainer, are there any other reasons you're considering ending your lease? Good luck!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't tell you what to do, I can only tell you what I would do. This is coming from an adult mind that is not so easily intimidated like a much younger person may be. I would tell this BO/Trainer/owner to shove it. There are too many places out there where can be having the time of your life. And, you are paying for it. I'm sure it kills your mom to be paying for something that is just making you miserable.

I would not go back there at all, not even for three months. I would either A: leave now without paying another red cent. That would take documenting all of the stuff that was in the agreement that have been broken and not what was said it would be if there is anything. B: Pay for the three months and get out now anyway. Use that three month time to go visiting other barns and the people to intently watch them and see what goes on for real. That would give you three months to decide what is a better place for YOU without spending extra money.

I'm sure this person would prefer the latter but if she doesn't deserve it by little breaks in the contract then she doesn't. A conflict in personalities doesn't mean that there is a break in the contract though.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would personally cancel if I were you. Your experience should not be like that. It should a be happy, peaceful situation.

She doesn't deserve another cent.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

HaylsSnow said:


> Hi there, Im sort of in a tough situation. Im considering cancelling my lease, with a 3 month concellation clause but Im afraid that my trainer will be mad at me every single time Im at the barn after we decide to do the 3 month concellation clause. Everyone at the barn is afraid of her, she yells and screams at the horses and some of the girls, I try to avoid her everytime Im there. She stresses me out so much, and Im afriad of her. She changes rules whenever she pleases, she wont tell me the rules until after I break them and then get mad at me for it. So Im not sure what to do, Do I continue the lease for another 8 months or do I deal with the 3 months of probably hate from her everytime she see’s me?


Good grief! definitely cancel and get out of there and find a new trainer. This is nonsense. You shouldn't be working with someone like that.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

HaylsSnow said:


> Everyone at the barn is afraid of her, she yells and screams at the horses and some of the girls, I try to avoid her everytime Im there.
> 
> Im afriad of her.
> 
> ...



I broke these down into sentences from your opening post...
_You are treated badly..._
As a adult the trainer... _she screams, yells at both students and the horses..._
_You're afraid of her!! _
Your exact words, _*"Im afriad of her."..... :shock:*_
_*I don't see the problem, truly I don't.*_

_*Leave...get out!!
*_
Take ALL of your equipment, leave nothing behind, forgotten or loaned because you can not retrieve it...
Being intimidated by a bully is not professional of the trainer nor is it healthy for you to be in this situation.
_Walk out...._
If you have a contract, so be it...read it carefully as someplace there is small print about what breaks it...
And if it is some handwritten, not notarized and dual signature by witnesses I wonder how binding it is...
Kind of thinj it is another bullying tactic put in place to make those who would leave be fearful...
Fearful of what? :|
*WALK and don't look back.*
You don't need to see her again...block her phone number{s}, unfriend her from all social media outlets you share and if she dare threaten you ask your parents to step in and stop the harassment.
Sounds like mom is already in your corner and wants you to leave...
_What is the worst she can do?_ 
Sue you for breach of contract...well, two play that game and she changed the rules without a addendum to the contract that was never presented to you for signature!

The horse-world is a small entity..
Everyone knows everyone in the training/showing world...your reputation precedes you and if this is how she is her ways are known of.
Respected barn owners, trainers of quality riders and this animals owner do_* not*_ intimidate, threaten, frighten, and make their riders hide from them forget how the animals react to her "hysterics"...that is terrible business practices.
Others are probably going to be amazed you stayed at that place under that treatment longer than many...this is _not_ her first bullying of others I can near guarantee that.
Leave, don't look back and find a new barn, a new trainer and new group of people who treat each other with respect and enjoy being together..not hide in fear. :evil:
Leasing a horse long-term, being a dedicated rider should be a fun, good experience not one to be fearful, intimidated nor bullied by the trainer/barn owner...
Seriously...if you were my kid you would of been gone long time ago and said trainer would be hiding under a wheelbarrow by the time I got done "enlightening" her on how to not treat others. :frown_color:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're not having fun and enjoying the experience, then why stay?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I would get out of there.
Find another place to take lessons and do it on a lesson by lesson deal until you know you are getting what you want and need from the program.


----------

